# Does Uber cover bullet damage?



## 218515 (Jul 28, 2021)

I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me. This happened while dropping off. Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers. Uber has yet to respond to my inquiry regarding damage to car. I am beyond shook. I hope I can get over this.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brandohatesuber said:


> Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers.


Criminals aim indiscriminately, because no lives matter.


----------



## 218515 (Jul 28, 2021)

Just hope Uber covers the damage. Car got hit 3 times. Passenger left a gun in the car as well. Barber college? Thanks for the enlightenment. Your response is crap fer real.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Where do you drive, if you don’t mind answer ?
It may be wise , changing your usual area.
I feel your pain . This job is definitely not the walk in the park that UBER paints when there recruit.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

You might want to invest in a bullet-proof vest.


----------



## 218515 (Jul 28, 2021)

UberPotomac said:


> Where do you drive, if you don’t mind answer ?
> It may be wise , changing your usual area.
> I feel your pain . This job is definitely not the walk in the park that UBER paints when there recruit.


I try to stay in the safer areas but every now and then I'll end up in sketchy ones. However, I never accept them at night. This incident happened in McKeesport.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Why should Uber cover the damages? Uber did not shoot your car. 

Uber will probably deactivate you until you fix the damages. Unprofessional to drive a car with bullet holes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Why should Uber cover the damages? Uber did not shoot your car.
> 
> Uber will probably deactivate you until you fix the damages. Unprofessional to drive a car with bullet holes.


Your supposed to rip the bandage off.... Not beat him him with it. Omg lol...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me. This happened while dropping off. Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers. Uber has yet to respond to my inquiry regarding damage to car. I am beyond shook. I hope I can get over this.
> View attachment 607035


They will probably claim your bullet hole is "normal wear and tear" and not subject to an insurance claim.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> They will probably claim your bullet hole is "normal wear and tear" and not subject to an insurance claim.


Even if it was covered it is probably below the deductible.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I know this is ratchet, but for now to save money and get back out on the road, head to Autozone for some Bondo, 2000 grit sandpaper, and a can of manufacturer touch up paint. Save some money and get it done professionally later on down the road. Unless your own insurance company will cover it without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me. This happened while dropping off. Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers. Uber has yet to respond to my inquiry regarding damage to car. I am beyond shook. I hope I can get over this.
> View attachment 607035


Looks like they were Aiming for YOU !

IF THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A HOTTER LOAD . . .( the bullet gunpowder charge) it would have gone THROUGH THE WINDSHIELD .LUCKY IT DIDNT MAKE IT THROUGH THE FIREWALL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> They will probably claim your bullet hole is "normal wear and tear" and not subject to an insurance claim.


It is " NORMAL" !

FOR DRIVING UBER.

SO IS CAR JACKING !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Criminals aim indiscriminately, because no lives matter.


That's o.k.
Because when they DEFUND POLICE . . .

THEY WONT BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Go to a car decal or sign shop. If they have vinyl close to the paint color just throw some of the vinyl over the hole and go.


Or maybe some sorta decal
..... like a this is not a bullet hole sign


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Go to a car decal or sign shop. If they close to the paint just throw some of the vinyl over the hole and go.


Or, he can show it to ALL the Passengers & tell them he risks his life for .65 cents a Mile !

With NO COMPENSATION FOR GAS PRICES RISING DAILY !

IF THEY DONT TIP AFTER THAT . . . 


SHOOT THEM !


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow... I'm really sorry this happened to you, but glad you weren't physically hurt or killed. Amazing also that the pax left a gun in the car. He must know he has it coming. Was only 1 shot fired? How the pax react when it happened? I hope you at least reported the incident to the police and to Uber.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I try to stay in the safer areas but every now and then I'll end up in sketchy ones. However, I never accept them at night. This incident happened in McKeesport.


Check your PM


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brandohatesuber said:


> Just hope Uber covers the damage. Car got hit 3 times. Passenger left a gun in the car as well. Barber college? Thanks for the enlightenment. Your response is crap fer real.



This is the job you signed up for.
You agreed to deal with sub-humans for less than minimum wage.
Good news is that YOU can make a change if you want.

Uber will NOT cover the damage. And if you'd of gotten your head blown off they would have only onboarded another ant to replace you. Ant lives don't matter.

Welcome to the forum.
RESOLVED


.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Check for damage underneath, that bullet stopped some where. I doubt Uber will cover it unless it exceeds their deductible. 

Did you file a police report?
What did you do with the gun left behind?
Where are the other 2 hits at?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> This is the job you signed up for.
> You agreed to deal with sub-humans for less than minimum wage.
> Good news is that YOU can make a change if you want.
> 
> ...


Yup... Typical UP.Net member welcome.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Dashcam video would be epic


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Why is this posted under 'Stories' and not 'Advice'? Because the poster has got you all fooled! He's telling a story! He was walking by a tow yard and snapped this pretty photo, thought he'd join up, and posted it here! In Stories!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, you got some nice vent holes for when the radiator gets hot.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yup... Typical UP.Net member welcome.


SOMEbody had to do it.

Have not seen OP since OP.
MIA
I guess the next shot got him.


.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Well, you got some nice vent holes for when the radiator gets hot.


Or the electrical fire caused by the short that the bullet made in the wiring harness ignites . . .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe it wasn't "him" at all.... But a previous Up.net member who died and this is how they are to wonder this earth torturing our pathetic souls as retaliation ...... I meant his soul.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Glad you didn't get shot in the head.

Unfortunately, most people here don't understand the meaning of the term "Risk Premium."

I suggest you only work Uber Select or Lyft Lux on Saturday mornings around Highland Park in an SUV as a side gig to your six-figure finance job. Right, @ftupelo?

Just be happy you're overpaid relative to your skills.

_Dear Uber Partner,

We regret to inform you that your claim for repairs has been denied as it is under our $2500 dollar deductible.
We understand that this is upsetting to you, but our decision is final.
Thank you for your service,

Rohit_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pop the hood and check for damage, it didn't ricochet off it went INTO the engine bay, fairly shallow as well (you can tell from the angling on the bent metal)

Personally, I wouldn't have told uber and just filed with your personal coverage as a "where the **** did this come from?" claim.

But it's too late for that..

As it stands there's two possibilities here,

it's under $2,500 in damage,
OR
it's over $2,500 in damage,


You will need an estimate to determine which.

It could be $385 in body work and $1,300 under the hood, and you might be stuck paying it all because you were dumb enough to start a claim with uber/lyft.


Unforntunatly, this may have to come out of your savings fund, as others have said uber will probobly suspend you until you get it fixed.

A work around is to go find a similar white car at Walmart or the mall and take a pic.

Your next step is to go find some white tape and cover that it looks like the bullet hole is gone.

Then you can get back to work until you drive that car into the ground.


AND THIS is why taxis end up being hoopties after a few years...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I suggest you only work Uber Select or Lyft Lux on Saturday mornings around Highland Park in an SUV as a side gig to your six-figure finance job. Right, @ftupelo?


While I certainly endorse this strategy, I find your characterization of my career problematic. Understanding that I have not disclosed specifics, I shudder to think some may believe that I only earn $100k (within your six-figure descriptor) when reality may be many multiples of that number.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's typical Up.net behavior. 

Drag you down to a level they are proficient in and beat you by experience.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have posted this in the past:

Free advise: While your car is undamaged, take multiple pictures of your car from multiple angles. Take close ups and from a distance.
Capture entire front showing both corners. At least two pictures, one up close and one from farther away.
Capture entire side capturing front and back corners. Do this for both sides. At least two pictures, one up close and one from farther away.
Capture entire back showing both corners. At least two pictures, one up close and one from farther away.
Take a photo of each corner of the car showing entire side of each car from corner to corner. This should be eight pictures, two of each corner, one close and one farther away.

It is really important that each of the above picture shows the entire side or sides of the car.

Take close ups of every part of your car. Each quarter panel, each door, each bumper, each window, etc etc.

Now if you get a minor scuff that most pax would not see you have pictures to submit showing repairs were done. Before you send the pictures go into the picture attributes and change the date stamps to the current date.

Example of corner picture, you can see the front passenger corner and the entire front bumper and passenger side.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me. This happened while dropping off. Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers. Uber has yet to respond to my inquiry regarding damage to car. I am beyond shook. I hope I can get over this.
> View attachment 607035


Time to add some ballistics panels on the doors. Also, upgrading to bullet proof glass is also recommended.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Brandohatesuber said:


> Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers.


How many shots did you get off and did you follow the blood trail?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That was heading right for the brake master cylinder.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I know this is ratchet, but for now to save money and get back out on the road, head to Autozone for some Bondo, 2000 grit sandpaper, and a can of manufacturer touch up paint. Save some money and get it done professionally later on down the road. Unless your own insurance company will cover it without paying an arm and a leg.


lmao 😂

the guy can’t sleep and doesn’t know if he can recover from this experience and you’re sending him back out there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ubermikeo said:


> You might want to invest in a bullet-proof vest.


yeah, criminals with guns aim for 'center mass' always. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> lmao 😂
> 
> the guy can’t sleep and doesn’t know if he can recover from this experience and you’re sending him back out there.
> 
> View attachment 607144


I think the OP deserves the Medal of Honor. Not for getting shot at, but for getting his very first (and likely last) post on the "featured" section of UP.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> section


Uber badge... URBAN COMBAT EDITION.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me.


Sorry that this happened to you.
Glad that you lived to tell about it and were not hurt.
I doubt that Uber will cover it.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> lmao 😂
> 
> the guy can’t sleep and doesn’t know if he can recover from this experience and you’re sending him back out there.
> 
> View attachment 607144


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 607155


Why do you have a Canadian flag if you’re a crooklyn Italian badger?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Why do you have a Canadian flag if you’re a crooklyn Italian badger?


Better?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I can't sleep. 6 inches higher would have killed me. This happened while dropping off. Couldn't tell if shooters were aiming for me or the passengers. Uber has yet to respond to my inquiry regarding damage to car. I am beyond shook. I hope I can get over this.
> View attachment 607035


Look like he was aiming for you with a 45... did you see him as he shot?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Brandohatesuber said:


> Just hope Uber covers the damage. Car got hit 3 times. Passenger left a gun in the car as well. Barber college? Thanks for the enlightenment. Your response is crap fer real.


Well at least you got you a free gun out the deal


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Tell me it was in Philadelphia???? The place with the highest crime rate which just surpassed Chicago !!!

And thank god bro angels were protecting you


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Brandohatesuber said:


> I try to stay in the safer areas but every now and then I'll end up in sketchy ones. However, I never accept them at night. This incident happened in McKeesport.


I drive in McKeesport on a regular basis. I was there this evening in the dark as well as during the day.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Check for damage underneath, that bullet stopped some where. I doubt Uber will cover it unless it exceeds their deductible.
> 
> Did you file a police report?
> What did you do with the gun left behind?
> Where are the other 2 hits at?



Great post brotherman


RideShare_Hustler said:


> lmao 😂
> 
> the guy can’t sleep and doesn’t know if he can recover from this experience and you’re sending him back out there.
> 
> View attachment 607144


when an Italian B tells you to man up!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Time to add some ballistics panels on the doors. Also, upgrading to bullet proof glass is also recommended.


Going to crush your gas mileage!


I only get 4 MPG in my Alpina BP 7


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Although I can’t say if it would have helped in your case, but this is exactly why all drivers should be driving armed. Unlike TV, when rounds start flying, people start running.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

BLM YOYOYO!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Glad you're safe. Around here in Richmond Virginia, it's been a shooting gallery since the protests. 

Don't care what time or what place - folks trying to settle a score with lead. EMS for the city is down to four units if you are lucky, law enforcement got tired of seeing "F 12" (stems from the term in some places for the narcotics unit) everywhere and they're also down on units. 

Every single day, homicide - about a month ago, totally random gunfire that killed a young woman and her infant daughter, just trying to enjoy a picnic with other residents of their apartment complex (riddled with crime, but "snitches get stitches"). 

Hell in a hand basket. Locally (and elsewhere) EMS providers are quitting out of fear from the virus, law enforcement is quitting or being limited because "F 12".

Meanwhile, bullets are flying everywhere. Stressed population (ironically, the same demographic killing each other in record numbers here after protests) largely due to poverty and basically no police intervention. Let the surge begin, I guess. 

Any damage to the engine?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Purge.


Seattle is the same.


SHit is getting sticky


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Glad you werent hurt or worse. Maybe time to take some time off or stop driving.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

This is a car waiting to explode


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow 😯 that would scare me for life from driving. Glad your ok,

but I don’t understand why it has anything to do with Uber. Does Uber own your car? pay your gas? and all your insurance and other bills while driving? Your a contractor, all expenses are on you. 

this is a police matter, and your insurance should cover it, and it’s the insurance job to make the shooter liable for damage, if they can be found,


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Criminals aim indiscriminately, because no lives matter.


And it's a Nissan too so he is extra screwed.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> And it's a Nissan too so he is extra screwed.


lol. 

Haven't seen you around in a while. Are you back in the States or still bouncing around in Kenya?


----------

